# How often do you visit "home"?



## darkman (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just curious about this, for those of you with relatives in England (or elsewhere). How often do you visit the UK to see them?

Costs play a big part of course, plus lack of much US annual leave from work.

And how do you keep contact with your folks back home? Do you use Skype or write letters etc?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Neither cost nor leave is an issue. I have watched my hometown go from a place full of exquisit museums, restaurants, boutiques, festivals and squeaky clean to cigarette butts on the public bus, museums closed for renovations which will never take place, the local lingo being replaced by Russian and Turkish, older people who are afraid to venture out at night. Let's not go into spending time in small apartments, sleeping on the couch, during the eternal periods of bad weather. People wear grey, are grey and seem to be grey. Nothing there to go back to but my mother and she does not mind to spend time in the US.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've only been "home" twice in 20 years. Once for a wedding when I was a child and again a few years ago for a funeral. I see my family when they come to visit the US and am only close with one cousin back "home" and we speak a few times a day on MSN. Wouldn't want to waste my annual leave on going back, I would rather visit somewhere I've never been before.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going the other direction ("home" is the US), but with my US mentality when I arrived over here, I was determined not to spend all my vacation time going back "home." 

Before the days of the Internet, I tended to do once a week phone calls back to my parents - and even trained them how to dial international numbers to call me once in a while!

But over time, the visits tend to get farther and farther apart - especially now with good Internet connections, VOIP phone (incl. Skype) and other ways to stay in reasonably close contact without the expense of making a trip.

After my mother's death, my Dad was alone in a nursing home, so I was making two trips a year to see him. Since his passing, I went two years before this last visit (this summer) and I figure it will be at least another two years before I have reason - or desire - to go back again. For me it's mainly a shopping adventure (some things really are cheaper back in the US), a visit with a couple old friends and a chance to remember why I left in the first place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

I let the UK in 2008 and moved to Switzerland. Now I have landed in the US. I haven't been back since I left the UK.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I go back once or twice a year, just to see my daughter and a few friends.
My daughter works for an airline, so she can come see me more often...
Got no other reason to go back!


----------



## rasar (Sep 15, 2011)

After I moved to the US from India 20+ years ago, I tended to want to go back and visit once every 2 years. That slid to 3 years until we had kids. Then it went back to every 2 years.

-ra


----------



## darkman (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting replies, thanks. A lot of different answers.

I guess there a number of factors. It's not just about relatives or getting homesick. The cost of travel has to play a part also, and I'm guessing there are cheaper and expensive times to fly during the year. An 8 hour flight can be pricey!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For those living in the US, there is also the very big issue of vacation time. If all you get is those precious 2 weeks a year, you have to consider carefully just how you want to use them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## britannia (Oct 4, 2011)

*skype*



darkman said:


> I was just curious about this, for those of you with relatives in England (or elsewhere). How often do you visit the UK to see them?
> 
> Costs play a big part of course, plus lack of much US annual leave from work.
> 
> And how do you keep contact with your folks back home? Do you use Skype or write letters etc?


 moved to the usa 8 yrs ago and havent been back since. nowt to go back for .
wife keeps in contact by skype to family


----------

